# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  >>> S.S.L.C Exam Record Vijayam. (93.64 %) <<<

## KaSsRottaRaN

തിരുവനന്തപുരം:എസ്.എസ്.എല്*.സി പരീക്ഷാഫലം വ്യാഴാഴ്ച രാവിലെ 11.30ന് മന്ത്രി പി.കെ.അബ്ദുറബ്ബ് പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കും. 4,70,100 വിദ്യാര്*ത്ഥികളാണ് പരീക്ഷാഫലം കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നത്.
പൊതുവിദ്യാഭ്യാസ ഡയറക്ടറുടെ അധ്യക്ഷതയില്* ചേര്*ന്ന പരീക്ഷാ ബോര്*ഡ് യോഗം ഫലത്തിന് അംഗീകാരം നല്*കി. എസ്.എസ്.എല്*.സിയ്ക്ക് ഒപ്പം ടി.എച്ച്.എസ്.എല്*.സി, സ്*പെഷല്* സ്*കൂള്*, എ.എച്ച്.എസ്.എല്*.സി ഫലങ്ങളും പ്രസിദ്ധീകരിക്കും.
ഫലം 11.30ന് ശേഷം സര്*ക്കാര്* വെബ്*സൈറ്റുകളായ [fieldset=>>] http://keralapareekshabhavan.in

Kerala Examination Results 2012 :: Brought To You By NIC Kerala State Centre

Kerala Examinations Results 2012 :: National Informatics Centre ::

www.kerala.gov.in

www.prd.kerala.gov.in

SSLC Result 2012 [/fieldset] എന്നിവയിലും ലഭ്യമാണ്.
 :1st:   :1st:

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

. . . . . . . . .

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

. . . . . . . . . . ....

----------


## reader

haaaaaa...............haaaaaaaaaaa...........haaaa  aaaaaaaaa

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

scert

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

http://www.scert.kerala.gov.in/padavukal.htm

----------


## Cheppu

Ie kaassarottaran naimu aano?

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

PLUS ONE MALAYALAM | Question Papers

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

PLUS ONE MATHEMATICS | Question Papers

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

PLUS ONE ENGLISH PART 1 | Question Papers

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

PLUS ONE ACCOUNTANCY | Question Papers

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

PLUS ONE ZOOLOGY | Question Papers

----------


## Hari Jith

:Thinking:

----------


## bhat

hehe aa kiwi,kkr ne onnum ban cheyyendayirunnu

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

Ningalkariyavunna Exam helping sites undenkil ivide postoo....

----------


## bhat

> Ningalkariyavunna Exam helping sites undenkil ivide postoo....


bhai etram claasilanu? :Very Happy:

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

> bhai etram claasilanu?


Enikalla... Ivide Register Cheyyatha ethrayo Friends Feb, Marchil Exam ezhuthunnavaranu... SSLC, HSE exams... Ivarku vendiyanu Ee Thread...

----------


## Rohith

ithu karyamayittanel main sectionilek thattu...allel arum kanath polumilla

----------


## maryland

> Ie kaassarottaran naimu aano?


post kandaal arinju koode... :Vandivittu:

----------


## maryland

> Ningalkariyavunna Exam helping sites undenkil ivide postoo....


exam hall-il site nokkaan anuvaadamundo...? :Eek:

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

> ithu karyamayittanel main sectionilek thattu...allel arum kanath polumilla


New Postil poyal Kittum...

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

Kannur University Exam Results Announced..
4 Checking ur Results...
Exam Results| Educational News| Notifications| Exam Time Tables| Common Entrance Test Keys

----------


## maryland

SSLC pareeksha ennaanu theerunnathu...?

----------


## The Extremist

> SSLC pareeksha ennaanu theerunnathu...?


26th aanenna oru kutti paranje   :Victory:

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

aarokkeya ivide SSLC ezhuthunnathu?????

----------


## maryland

> 26th aanenna oru kutti paranje


 thanks... :thumleft:

----------


## bhat

> aarokkeya ivide SSLC ezhuthunnathu?????


naradhan,nanma

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

> naradhan,nanma


supple ezhuthan age limit onnum ille?40-50 vayassayalum ezhuthaanokkumo  :Lapharp:

----------


## Naradhan

> naradhan,nanma


Athinidayil namukkittu vachu alle .....?  :Blush:

----------


## Naradhan

> supple ezhuthan age limit onnum ille?40-50 vayassayalum ezhuthaanokkumo


Enikkatra vayassonnum aayilla he ...
20 vayassu kazhinju aake 27 varsham aayitte ullu ....  :Celebrate005:

----------


## Naradhan

*Enthaayaalum Literature threadil ithu thudangiyathu apt aayi ..... 
Pareeksha paperile saahitya rachanakalkku KaSsRottaRaN**te sambhavana ....*

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

> Enikkatra vayassonnum aayilla he ...
> 20 vayassu kazhinju aake 27 varsham aayitte ullu ....


 :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## maryland

> Enikkatra vayassonnum aayilla he ...
> 20 vayassu kazhinju aake 27 varsham aayitte ullu ....


 arddha century adikkaaraayi.... :Surrender:

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

Run out aavathe Nokanee......
Narayana... Narayana...

----------


## Naradhan

> Run out aavathe Nokanee......
> Narayana... Narayana...


Njaan Sachinalla ......... ee overil thanne centuary adikkum ..... :Alucard:

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

> Njaan Sachinalla ......... ee overil thanne centuary adikkum .....


Century adichu pettennu povumayirikum... :Sick:

----------


## Naradhan

> arddha century adikkaaraayi....


Thanikku maths arinjukooda .....
20 + 27 = 20 + 20 + 7
20 common aayathondu vetti poyi  ..... appo backi... 7  :Lighten: 

Apoo enikku 7 vayassayitte ullu ......  :Ho:  

Ente 4 yrs before ulla photo kanda ...



Hambada ...!!!!

----------


## Naradhan

> Century adichu pettennu povumayirikum...


 :Kannilkuthu:   :Kannilkuthu:   :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Thanikku maths arinjukooda .....
> 20 + 27 = 20 + 20 + 7
> 20 common aayathondu vetti poyi  ..... appo backi... 7 
> Apoo enikku 7 vayassayitte ullu ......  
> Ente 4 yrs before ulla photo kanda ...
> 
> 
> Hambada ...!!!!



Thankal entho valiya pareeksha ezhutiyittu enthaayi ???

----------


## Naradhan

> Thankal entho valiya pareeksha ezhutiyittu enthaayi ???


Athu film star Govinda aayi ................. :3rd: 

(All indiayil aake 38 pere jayichullu )

----------


## SNCINEMA

pareeksha kazhiyunna vere cinema prathisanthiyilanu

----------


## SNCINEMA

ok                            bhai

----------


## SNCINEMA

ordinary rocking

----------


## SNCINEMA

ini njan image idum of secondshow

----------


## SNCINEMA



----------


## maryland

Hearty  :Welcome:  to FK......

----------


## maryland

> pareeksha kazhiyunna vere cinema prathisanthiyilanu


 pareeksha kaalathu cineme prathisandhiyilaayillenkil jeevitham prathisandhiyilaavum... :Taz:

----------


## Naradhan

@ SNCINEMA: Ivide posteronnum ottikkaruthu .....  :Nono: 

"Stick No Bills"

Ithaa board vachittundu ....

----------


## maryland

> @ SNCINEMA: Ivide posteronnum ottikkaruthu ..... 
> 
> "Stick No Bills"
> 
> Ithaa board vachittundu ....


 ningalkkulla billonnum addheham ivide ottichillallo.... :Proof:

----------


## Robinhood

I have a doubt 

Ee kozi aano mutta aano aadhyam undayathu ??

----------


## Robinhood

Ithu literature thread aayathu kondano aarum thirinju nokkathathu....

Literature enthanennu ariyanamenkil aadhyam india enthanennu ariyanam......

India enthanennu ariyanamenkil sslc jayikkanam......

SSLC jayikkanamenkil ee threadil kayaranam.....

Ee threadil kayaranamenkil internet venam.....

Internet venamenkil cashu venam.....

Cashu venamenkil joli venam....

Joli venemenkil pareeksha jayikkanam.....

Pareeksha jayikkanamenkil ee threadil kayaranam....

Sense venam.....
Sensebility venam....
Sensitivity venam.....

----------


## maryland

> Sense venam.....
> Sensebility venam....
> Sensitivity venam.....


 evideyum K n C tharangam aanallo...
athokke pareekshaa paper-ilum kaanum... :Banned1:

----------


## kandahassan

orikalkoodi sslc& plus 2 exam ezhuthan kothi aakunnu :Yes: 

aaa athokke oru kaalam :Sad:

----------


## maryland

> orikalkoodi sslc& plus 2 exam ezhuthan kothi aakunnu
> 
> aaa athokke oru kaalam


 oru kavitha ille...
oru vattam koodiyaa pazha vidyaalaya thirumuttathethuvaan moham....
verutheyee mohangalennariyumbozhum veruthe mohikkuvaan moham....

----------


## kandahassan

> oru kavitha ille...
> oru vattam koodiyaa pazha vidyaalaya thirumuttathethuvaan moham....
> verutheyee mohangalennariyumbozhum veruthe mohikkuvaan moham....


ningalu sslc ezhuthiyittu ippol oru 50 kollam kazhinjitundakum alle :Choriyal:

----------


## maryland

> ningalu sslc ezhuthiyittu ippol oru 50 kollam kazhinjitundakum alle


 Kochi-Thiruvithamkoor SSLC centificate aanu kayyilullathu...
annu Kerala state illaayirunnu ennaanu orma... :Warnred:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Kochi-Thiruvithamkoor SSLC centificate aanu kayyilullathu...
> annu Kerala state illaayirunnu ennaanu orma...



kadalassilaano atho thaaliyolayilaano ???? :Coool:

----------


## maryland

> kadalassilaano atho thaaliyolayilaano ????


 annokke paper undu....
early 2nd century-il Chinayil paper kandupidichathaanu...
 :Read:  :Read:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> annokke paper undu....
> early 2nd century-il Chinayil paper kandupidichathaanu...


Ningal appol Fah-Hiyan-te koode vanna chechi aanalle ???

----------


## maryland

> Ningal appol Fah-Hiyan-te koode vanna chechi aanalle ???


 enikku Chinayumaayi yaathoru bandhavumilla.... :Helohelo:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> enikku Chinayumaayi yaathoru bandhavumilla....



Chechi valathu Communist aayathu kondu Russiayodanu kooduthal sneham ennariyaam, pakshe Chinayum oru Communist raajyam aanallo... :Chinese:

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

Mathrubhumi Latest News ???.???.????.?? ?????????? 11.30???

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

-
http://keralapareekshabhavan.in
-
Kerala Examination Results 2012 :: Brought To You By NIC Kerala State Centre
-
Kerala Examinations Results 2012 :: National Informatics Centre ::
-
www.kerala.gov.in
-
www.prd.kerala.gov.in, 
-
SSLC Result 2012
-

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

-
http://keralapareekshabhavan.in
-
http://results.kerala.nic.in
-
Kerala Examinations Results 2012 :: National Informatics Centre ::
-
www.kerala.gov.in
-
www.prd.kerala.gov.in, 
-
SSLC Result 2012
-

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

-
http://keralapareekshabhavan.in
-
http://results.kerala.nic.in
-
Kerala Examinations Results 2012 :: National Informatics Centre ::
-
www.kerala.gov.in
-
www.prd.kerala.gov.in, 
-
http://results.itschool.gov.in
-

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

http://mammoottynewz.waphall.com/ExamResults

----------


## maryland

> http://mammoottynewz.waphall.com/ExamResults


 Mammoottynews site-il SSLC news... :Scared:

----------


## mampilly

93.64% Vijayam enthu karyam pandathe kalathu 10 class passaya ente grand father english paryunnathinte 10l oru amsham english nannayi parayan enikkaryilla. Manushyane kurichu chintikkatha mattoninekurichum ariyatha oru thalamuraye valarthiyedukkunna vrithiketta vidyabysam. Oru 20% result mathi. Athuvachu nalla kure prathibakale  kittumeghil

----------


## maryland

> 93.64% Vijayam enthu karyam pandathe kalathu 10 class passaya ente grand father english paryunnathinte 10l oru amsham english nannayi parayan enikkaryilla. Manushyane kurichu chintikkatha mattoninekurichum ariyatha oru thalamuraye valarthiyedukkunna vrithiketta vidyabysam. Oru 20% result mathi. Athuvachu nalla kure prathibakale kittumeghil


 vidyaabhyaasam ennaal english parayaan ariyuka ennaano... :d'oh!:

----------


## bhat

naradhan pass aayo?

----------


## mampilly

> vidyaabhyaasam ennaal english parayaan ariyuka ennaano...


ENGLISH PARAYAN ARIYUNNATHUM VIDYABASATHINTE BAGAMALLE. eSPESSIALLY INDIAYIL NANNAYI ENGLISH PARAYAN ARIYUNNVARKKANU NALLA JOLI KITTUNNE

----------


## mampilly

> naradhan pass aayo?


nARDAN THOTTU DEVALOKATHEKKU MUGHI

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

S.S.LC Exam ezhuthiya aarum ille ivide...

----------


## maryland

> S.S.LC Exam ezhuthiya aarum ille ivide...


 undu... :Rolling Eyes: 
result vanno..? :Surrender:

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

> undu...
> result vanno..?



 :Jokker:  :Excl:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

schoolilpoyottillaatha aa kassarottaaranaano ee thread owner?????? :Ennekollu: 

ithraykku adhappathichu poyaaa??????????????

kalikaaalam.....

----------


## Boyz

Njan SSLC passaye... Kooy...

----------


## Munaf ikka

ente sisterinte makalkku 94%.......... brotherinte makannu 80%.........

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> ente sisterinte makalkku 94%.......... brotherinte makannu 80%.........



ikkaako?????

njaanokke exam ezhuthunna time-il daily 2 exam,....  innum naaleyum exam....  athokke oru kaalam.....
ennittum 95% undaarunnu.....

enne sammathikkanam....

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

> Njan SSLC passaye... Kooy...


Aadaranjalikal.....

----------


## Boyz

> ikkaako?????
> 
> njaanokke exam ezhuthunna time-il daily 2 exam,....  innum naaleyum exam....  athokke oru kaalam.....
> ennittum 95% undaarunnu.....
> 
> enne sammathikkanam....


nuna parayan vere thread undu....

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> nuna parayan vere thread undu....



ennaalum SSLC kaaryam ivdalle parayan pattuu...

changu polichu kaanichaalum chembarathi enne parayuu..... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Boyz

> Aadaranjalikal.....


thread owner thanne SSLC passaya oru vidyarthiye apamanikkunne....

----------


## Boyz

> ennaalum SSLC kaaryam ivdalle parayan pattuu...
> 
> changu polichu kaanichaalum chembarathi enne parayuu.....


nee poyilleda kutta?

----------


## Munaf ikka

> ikkaako?????
> 
> njaanokke exam ezhuthunna time-il daily 2 exam,....  innum naaleyum exam....  athokke oru kaalam.....
> ennittum 95% undaarunnu.....
> 
> enne sammathikkanam....


njaan 1993 aanu sslc ezhuthiyath......... just average only.... 50+.......

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

> njaan 1993 aanu sslc ezhuthiyath......... just average only.... 50+.......


93'il 50% okke kidilan markalle bro..???

----------


## Munaf ikka

> 93'il 50% okke kidilan markalle bro..???


athra kidilan onnum allaa.......... annokke class grade aanu......... 

35%- pass
50 to 60% - second class
60 to 80 - first class
80 to 100 - distinction

so i got second class only.........

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

> athra kidilan onnum allaa.......... annokke class grade aanu......... 
> 
> 35%- pass
> 50 to 60% - second class
> 60 to 80 - first class
> 80 to 100 - distinction
> 
> so i got second class only.........


ennalum ninga odukkathe bhudhimaan thanne!!!!  :Cold:

----------

